# RED Oil Warning Light and 3 beeps....



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys on the way home from work tonight the oil pressure warning light came on pulled over immediately expecting to hear the engine knocking but sounded fine, limped the car home less than a mile & engine sounds fine but im guessing either blocked strainer or failing oil pump?!

anyone got any good how to guides for replacing the pump/strainer etc?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

straightforward job, lift the car on axle stands, remove bolts from the sump , than remove oil pump,no special tools are required, lift chain tensioner whit the finger to remove chain from the oil pump :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Why Oh Why would you leave engine running with low oil pressure, waiting for it to knock. Switch it off.. :? [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

only left the engine running as i got out the car to hear if it was knocking..... have read plenty of horror story's of dead engines due to being run with the red oil light on.

been out to the car and started it the light is not on and engine sounds fine, did notice the temp raised from the usual 92 to around 97 when driving home though..... always have the car running with the 49c just to be sure (paranoid) is this a symptom of failing pump or blocked strainer?

any DIY guides guys???


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

speaking from experence dont run the engine buy new strainer and oil pump fit it or get it fitted new oil n filter find out what caused the blocked strainer. mine was that the breather hose network of pipes had disintigrated from the inside. 
thanks audi for charging me to replace all my breathers under the inlet manifold and only doing the easiest one.
anyway check these as this was my root cause for my strainer to get blocked and kill my pump etcetc.
found out that oil light and ding ding ding sound comes on at 5psi
hope this helps, dont drive the car thinking its goin to be ok because oil light sign has gone it will return.
i was lucky well ish
cheers
vince


----------



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

yep i hear you mate gona order a new oil pump, strainer, sump gasket, oil & filter etc tomorrow fromTPS and hopefully remove the sump and do the work at the wkend....was just looking for a good diy guide to help??


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is a complete list of parts you will need:-

Oil Pump 06A 115 105 B
Oil strainer O ring seal N 028 222 2
Oil Strainer 06A 115 251 (or we could clean your old one)
Turbo Oil return pipe gasket 058 145 757 A
Sump drain plug and seal N 908 132 01
Transmission to sump bolts:
N 908 704 01 that are 10mm x 50mm, need 2 of these
and N 102 421 02 that is 10mm x 105mm, need 1 of these
Silicone seal for sump to engine block: D 176 404 A2 (there is no sump gasket)
Not forgetting oil and filter.

It is a relatively straightforward job, the only difficult bolts to get at are the 3 recessed ones at the transmission end of the sump that require a 1/4" drive socket set with a universal joint or a long ball ended allen key. It helps to put a little sticky tape on the socket or allen key so these don't drop into the bell housing, a magnet is also useful to have if you do!

Torque settings are:-

Sump bolts (x20 release outside in diagonally, tighten inside out diagonally) 15Nm
Transmission to sump bolts (3 large ones) 45Nm
Oil pump to engine block and oil strainer to oil pump 15Nm
Chain sprocket to oil pump 25Nm

Silicone gasket should be applied in a bead 3 mm thick to the bottom of the engine block just before re-assembly, don't get too close to the inside face because you don't want any breaking off and blocking the oil pump strainer. I found methylated spirits good for cleaning the engine and sump faces.

A good tip I got from a VAG indie was to finger tighten the 3 transmission bolts first, then torque up the 20 small sump bolts to final torque then finally torque up the 3 transmission bolts. This helps the sump to bed properly at the transmission end and should prevent future oil leaks from this area.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine once came one.. I drove with it for 50+ miles..

It was a POD fault.. :lol: in your case as per above.. get your car inspected throughly, sort out the usual suspects


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Red oil light = turn off immediately and do not drive!!! not limp home and hope for the best. I really hope you have got away with it buddy.

Charlie


----------



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

cheers guys will keep you posted.....Steveupton thanks for the list of parts required mate really appreciated


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

steveupton said:


> Here is a complete list of parts you will need:-
> Transmission to sump bolts:
> N 908 704 01 that are 10mm x 50mm, need 2 of these
> and N 102 421 02 that is 10mm x 105mm, need 1 of these


I take it these are single use bolts?
Beause single use bolts are usually a torque setting + 45 degrees or something to stretch the bolt.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DDcrash said:


> steveupton said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a complete list of parts you will need:-
> ...


Hi, "Bentley" manual doesn't state single use or torque + 45 degrees etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

This happened to me couple weeks ago, Red Oil light, and than a few seconds later chugging along like a tracctor, had to have it towed to garage, the sump was cleaned up, but didnt replace any parts, its running fine now, fingers crossed for us


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, "Bentley" manual doesn't state single use or torque + 45 degrees etc.
> Hoggy.


Thanks for that mate. 8)


----------



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

Going to strip the sump off later to inspect the strainer etc.... Question is though will the engine be ok without any oil in it for a couple of days as cant get to TPS to get the parts till the weekend??


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

DDcrash said:


> steveupton said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a complete list of parts you will need:-
> ...


Bentley manual doesn't mention replacing these and I don't believe they are stretch bolts but the official Audi manual Elsawin does, this is an extract:-

Fit sump and tighten bolts as follows: 
1. Pre-tighten bolts -1 ... 20- in diagonal sequence to 5 Nm. 
2. Tighten bolts for sump/gearbox -arrows- to 40 Nm (use new bolts). 
3. Tighten bolts -1 ... 20- in diagonal sequence to 15 Nm.

Elsawin isn't always correct though because chief mechanic at an indie I use said to tighten transmission bolts finger tight only before torquing up sump bolts to correct torque then finally torque up transmission bolts. Evidently, if you follow the Audi procedure of tightening, there is a risk that the transmission end of the sump will not bed correctly and might leak. Having taken his advice, mine is definitely not leaking 2 weeks on.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

MRBTT666 said:


> Going to strip the sump off later to inspect the strainer etc.... Question is though will the engine be ok without any oil in it for a couple of days as cant get to TPS to get the parts till the weekend??


Yeah, it'll be fine. You don't really need oil anyway. Just run it dry for a few weeks then buy a new engine...


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

hi
i just bought my TT and im so happy i found this forum
i have few issues with car which im work on it now before i start driving

one of them is red can and 3 beeps...
but in my case is strange coz it happens when engine is on but also when i put ignition on but not start engine.
so in that case is no oil pressure coz engine is not working?

i work on car no drive and this happens sometimes not always but always is same way red can 3 beeps then comeback to normal on display and one more red can 3 beeps then never comeback.

i was not driving much after that happened but car sound good no knocks, good oil level but im not sure about kind of oil coz im just prepare to change.

i was thinking maybe is connected to instrument cluster coz on way back home when i drove car engine temp sometimes fall from 90 to about 80 even 70 then comeback to 90 it happened few times but this can be related to thermostat.

i have quite few things to fix coz previous owner don't care to much about car

is 2000 225 with 123k miles

any clue about red can and beeps when engine is off??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, Welcome to the TTF.
Have a read through this recent post, it may be relavent, will save me typing it all out again.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=713009
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, Correct Audi Spec is 504/507. Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 Fully Syn & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 Fully Syn.
Hoggy.


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

hi again

thanks Hoggy for quick response i was reading topic which you recommend is any way to test instrument cluster to be sure is faulty? i have code reader for vw group which check a lot of vag systems but is nothing there about instrument cluster error is plenty other codes  i will make separate topic about my errors and work which i want to do on car so i hope you and other guys can help.
im new to audi but im ok with cars i make a lot of thing myself 

about oil my car is over 123k miles do you think is still good idea to put full synthetic oil on it?
i found in boot empty bottle of asda  10w40 oil so i hope that don't make any damage to car....

i don't will be offtoping here i just post soon my own topic coz my list is a bit long


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

hi again 
had busy weekend so don't work on car, start again tomorrow

but i was searching on www and i found something interesting about red beeping can...

on some page from states someone suggest that problem of red can can be connected to faulty coolant temp sensor the one located next to air filter, in my case temp gauge not go to C but during driving was going between 90-70 so cost of sensor is few £ is worth to try. i will order one tomorrow and will check is that make any difference.

i don't know is any connection between oil pressure light and coolant temp sensor but for few £ is worth to try coz few people confirm it sort problem.

soon i post my large topic about other errors  looks like i have long way to put car to great condition.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, I don't know of any connection between coolant temp & oil pressure alarm, but possible if there is a dashpod fault I suppose.
Correct oil to use is fully synthetic & Correct Audi Spec is 504/507. 
Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 Fully Syn & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 Fully Syn.
Hoggy.


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

i try this sensor first before removing instrument cluster much easier job.

you told me about oil before but i was wondering coz of age and milage 2000 123k miles is still good idea to put full syntetic?

also i notice on bottom engine gearbox after removing cover is wet is not droping but is really wet even with some sand and dirt sticked to oil looks like engine oil to me i want to clean it tomorrow and watch where it comes from, is any typical spots where can be leak?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

alex_uk said:


> i try this sensor first before removing instrument cluster much easier job.
> 
> you told me about oil before but i was wondering coz of age and milage 2000 123k miles is still good idea to put full syntetic?
> 
> also i notice on bottom engine gearbox after removing cover is wet is not droping but is really wet even with some sand and dirt sticked to oil looks like engine oil to me i want to clean it tomorrow and watch where it comes from, is any typical spots where can be leak?


Hi, Always use Fully Syn of the correct spec 504/507. Using wrong oil can case sludge & blockage that the 1.8T is prone to.
Use the Asda oil to lubricate other things, but not the engine.
Hoggy.


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

LOL 
previous owner use asda not me 

i take your advice and buy proper oil filter etc

i plan to remove sump and clean it.

do you have any most common places where i can look for oil leaks ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Cam cover gasket most common I believe.
Hoggy.


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

i just done my timing belt and i replace water temp sensor i start car ok no red can

then i was driving a bit then comeback to garage switch engine off

then put ignition on to check errors by code reader and after some time on engine off can and 3 x beep :/

im really confused what can cause red can and beeps when engine is off in that case i don't think is pump etc coz engine is off

anyone have some ideas?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi alex, Oil can will be there until engine starts & produces oil pressure. Beeps could be faulty alarm siren battery.
Hoggy.


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

are you sure?

coz sometimes when ignition is on big red can not show up

sometimes does

and sometimes show during drive

but engine sounds as should

if you don't mind Hoggy maybe you can look to my xenon topic


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

alex_uk said:


> are you sure?
> coz sometimes when ignition is on big red can not show up
> sometimes does
> and sometimes show during drive
> ...


Hi Alex, Forget my post about oil can showing when Ign on,  I was thinking of another vehicle of mine.
Can't help with the Xenon, other than ballast are in different positions,depending on the year etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

hi
thanks, for info i think i replsce lens only that will be easier.

im still woried about this red can, do you know where is oil sensor ( is only one or few)? i want to check connectors and propably replace them coz i guess it must be sopmething electrical if this happend on engine off....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, The oil pressure switch is on the oil filter bracket. Check the connection is clean & secure, if they look O.K. replace the pressure switch.
The oil pressure warning system is not just a simple on/off, there are time delays & RPM settings built into the warning system.
Hoggy.


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

hi
my red can is back :/

after change of oil filters etc it was away for a while.... now sometimes goes back, sometimes on engine off sometimes during driving, im sure is related either to sensor or to dash.

i bought sensor which is easier and cheaper to fix than dash but i was not replace sensor yet coz is hard access

is anyone done that? from my point of view in need to be remove by 24 wrench but is so tidy there next to filter and i think i need to move front belt forward to get access or maybe is some trick to do this quicker??

i want try sensor first if not i will be looking on dash coz i had once wrong level of fuel, shows empty when was over half tank, and my coolant temp is always wrong shows between 50-70 but engine seems to be in normal temp ( i replace coolant sensor green one is any other coolant sensor or is just one? )

it was so nice to drive without this stupid can for many days :/


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

alex_uk said:


> hi
> my red can is back :/
> 
> after change of oil filters etc it was away for a while.... now sometimes goes back, sometimes on engine off sometimes during driving, im sure is related either to sensor or to dash.
> ...


Hi Alex

No idea on the sensor change but you definitely have faulty dash symptoms with regard to the faulty readings on the fuel and temperature gauges.

Personally I'd get the dash pod replaced ASAP as that definitely appears to be faulty, and see if that solves your red oil can issues. Until it has been repaired I'd be very dubious about driving the car, as, if there is actual oil starvation, then you could be causing further damage.

By the way are you from Scotland originally?


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

Stochman said:


> alex_uk said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


hi 
thanks for reply, i live in Scotland for nearly 10 years and think to stay but i'm from other end of Europe 

about oil, level is ok, pressure is ok is either sensor or dash....

can you recommend someone to fix dash? or maybe is diy job? i make a lot of things myself coz i like it and i like to be sure is done right way so im not worried about soldering etc i was looking on net but can't find anything specific about diy fixing of dash....


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Here you go pal...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Tt-Mk1-I ... 1c449c50e9

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Dash- ... 5aef644cac

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Instr ... 43bf33fcc1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-DASH- ... 5aef2cdd22

There's a few for you to choose from, the last one, BBA-reman, is probably the one that most forum members on here have used


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

thanks

i sended email to last one with descriptions of my problems and wait for reply

i hope it will be sorted coz drives me crazy :evil:


----------



## GraemeHills (Dec 20, 2014)

Just had the dreaded warning light and beeps.. Drove VERY carefully for a few miles to get home, no problems :-| spoke to Audi (Basingstoke) who immediately suggested blocked strainer (plenty of oil in the sump) - AA taking car into Audi shop tomorrow for assessment/reparation.. Will report back on what happens. Finger and toes crossed.
2000 1.8 Quattro 225.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

GraemeHills said:


> Just had the dreaded warning light and beeps.. Drove VERY carefully for a few miles to get home, no problems :-| spoke to Audi (Basingstoke) who immediately suggested blocked strainer (plenty of oil in the sump) - AA taking car into Audi shop tomorrow for assessment/reparation.. Will report back on what happens. Finger and toes crossed.
> 2000 1.8 Quattro 225.


Hi, You actually carried on driving with low oil pressure.  [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ro5ltt (Jul 27, 2010)

Just to give Hoggy's 'don't keep driving if you get low oil pressure warning light' advice some extra weight.....the last time I saw that light was a few years ago when I had a MK2 TT, it came on then 20 sec later went off, I ignored it and carried on driving. The next day the cars engine fell out on the drivers side! Turns out the garage that had carried out the cambelt replacement a month or 2 before I got the car had failed to tighten the engine mounting bolts and they had been slowly working themselves loose! To be honest I'm not sure if the low oil pressure warning light was related to the engine mounting being loose, but if its not it a massive coincidence!


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> GraemeHills said:
> 
> 
> > Just had the dreaded warning light and beeps.. Drove VERY carefully for a few miles to get home...
> ...


Staggering isn't it.
Makes you wonder how big a warning some people need before they'll actually turn the engine off...


----------



## GraemeHills (Dec 20, 2014)

Guys, the snickering and finger-pointing at us 'idiots' who decided (perhaps..ok probably, foolishly) to gingerly drive a couple of miles with what MAY have been low oil pressure in order to get the vehicle somewhere safe and accessible doesn't help a lot. The message is clear - low oil pressure warning? Turn the engine off. Simple. Maybe not quite so simple if you happen to be in the fast lane of a busy dual carriageway, with roadworks filling the near side verge.....

The car has now been picked up by the AA, their usual excellent, comprehensive and very careful service, and is about to be handled by the good guys at Basingstoke Audi.

Here's hoping from some relatively good news from them, and that, despite my stupidity, the motor has survived and will continue to purr on for a while longer... Watch this space..


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

GraemeHills said:


> Guys, the snickering and finger-pointing at us 'idiots' who decided (perhaps..ok probably, foolishly) to gingerly drive a couple of miles with what MAY have been low oil pressure in order to get the vehicle somewhere safe and accessible doesn't help a lot. The message is clear - low oil pressure warning? Turn the engine off. Simple. Maybe not quite so simple if you happen to be in the fast lane of a busy dual carriageway, with roadworks filling the near side verge.


You'd have an even more fun time if it seized or threw a rod out and coated that busy dual carriageway with engine oil 

Anyway , it didn't. You got home, no one got hurt.... I hope your car is ok too.

Vorsprung berk Technik


----------



## GraemeHills (Dec 20, 2014)

northern_mike said:


> You'd have an even more fun time if it seized or threw a rod out and coated that busy dual carriageway with engine oil
> 
> Anyway , it didn't. You got home, no one got hurt.... I hope your car is ok too.
> 
> Vorsprung berk Technik


True.. Thanks for the support anyway, Mike


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

northern_mike said:


> Vorsprung berk Technik


Hi, :lol: 

Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If I remember correctly there was someone on here a few years ago whose oil light came on and because he had his family in the car and didn't want to stop on the hard shoulder carried on driving.

He was eventually forced to stop on the hard shoulder with his family but this time with his knackered engine too.

Look at it this way: what if your crank sensor or fuel pump failed? Your engine would cut out and you'd have to coast to a stop - you wouldn't be given the chance to gamble. Just treat it like that - knock it in neutral, engine off, hazards on, move over to the left, blow your horn - people will slow down for you, stop.

I've done it. People are accommodating when they see you've got problems.

An engine will run for a while before heavy knocking occurs. You only get that when your bearings have enough play from wearing off the metal. Even if you don't get to the knocking stage you could severely weaken and shorten the life of your engine.


----------



## Hollytt225quattro (Feb 23, 2015)

How low does the oil pressure get before it trips the warning?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hollytt225quattro said:


> How low does the oil pressure get before it trips the warning?


Hi Holly, 15 psi, but normal running pressure is 50 to 65 psi..
Hoggy.


----------



## GraemeHills (Dec 20, 2014)

Just had the news through from Audi, Basingstoke... Basically my engine is wrecked. Metal all over the place. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
This was following driving the car for just a few miles, very gently, with the red can showing.

Simple lesson I think. Rather brutally learnt.

Awaiting figures for repair costs now


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sorry to hear that, but not surprised & expected it. I bet you won't do that again. Lesson learnt. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Without oil pressure you just can't drive a car gently.
Hoggy.


----------



## GraemeHills (Dec 20, 2014)

You're not wrong there, Hoggy. 
Only bought the car a few weeks ago, from a 'dealer' so I'll be ringing them but don't hold much hope out.
I shall be EXTREMELY careful to make sure the red can doesn't appear in future. There was plenty (in fact too much) oil in the sump, I'm wondering whether the 'dealer' had put some non-synthetic oil in instead of Edge/Mobil 1.. I guess I'll never know.

This is a little ironic after years of utterly boring but utterly reliable Suzuki Jimny pottering, with the absolute bare minimum of maintenance. Never gave me one moment of worry, concern or unexpected expense.. Ho hum...


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

GraemeHills said:


> You're not wrong there, Hoggy.
> Only bought the car a few weeks ago, from a 'dealer' so I'll be ringing them but don't hold much hope out.
> I shall be EXTREMELY careful to make sure the red can doesn't appear in future. There was plenty (in fact too much) oil in the sump, I'm wondering whether the 'dealer' had put some non-synthetic oil in instead of Edge/Mobil 1.. I guess I'll never know.
> 
> This is a little ironic after years of utterly boring but utterly reliable Suzuki Jimny pottering, with the absolute bare minimum of maintenance. Never gave me one moment of worry, concern or unexpected expense.. Ho hum...


Welcome to TT ownership!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

GraemeHills said:


> You're not wrong there, Hoggy.
> Only bought the car a few weeks ago, from a 'dealer' so I'll be ringing them but don't hold much hope out.
> I shall be EXTREMELY careful to make sure the red can doesn't appear in future. There was plenty (in fact too much) oil in the sump, I'm wondering whether the 'dealer' had put some non-synthetic oil in instead of Edge/Mobil 1.. I guess I'll never know.
> 
> This is a little ironic after years of utterly boring but utterly reliable Suzuki Jimny pottering, with the absolute bare minimum of maintenance. Never gave me one moment of worry, concern or unexpected expense.. Ho hum...


Hi Graeme, Incorrect service schedule or using wrong oil spec can cause sludge, which blocks sump strainer on the 1.8T
I expect that is what has happened to yours. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------

